# Sun Beetles :(



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Bought 6 adult beetles about a month ago. Have kept them in fruit and a dark space, checking on them over the last week, they're all dead bar one.  Trying to figure out what I've done wrong TBH. Gone through the soil and found one living beetle, nothing else though in terms of grubs etc. *grump*

Wouldn't mind so much if I knew of any other way of getting my mardy beasties to love me as much as they do when I've come bearing pachnoda..


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Why in the dark??

Adults beetles in a tank wth deap soil (6 inches) and eventually they will breed and lay eggs in the substrate, that its a amttor of raising the young with rotting wood. 

Jay


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Right, thanks. I'm thinking the substrate wasn't deep enough then. In the dark - just because that's (under the viv) the only safe space I had for the tank.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello heres my care sheet which will help you
Flower beetle care sheet
Good luck next time:2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they need light. clue is in the name: *sun* beetles. 









that's a picture of my set up. I keep sun beetles and african jewelleds in there. They are breeding well so must be happy.


----------



## septembergrrrl (Jan 27, 2012)

Bought some pachnoda in may and left them to it - we now have a few very busy beetles and what look like teeny grubs ^_^


----------

